# Trolling with Skirts



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

No, I'm not talking about Keza's passion for cross dressing while in his kayak, I'm wondering whether anyone trolls skirted lures from the yak?

I've just picked up some tidy looking 6-10" skirted lures which I reckon should work well on a whole range of species from kingies to dolphin fish to tuna to marlin.

Anyone had any success with these? If so, what head shapes/ colours have you found work best?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate lack of speed will be your problem. You also do not have the pressure wave from the hull and motors that along with speed give skirts their appeal to fish. Out of desperation i have tried hypalon heads with either all or most of the weight removed and also made some lightly weighted cork heads. The theory was that being lighter they could be trolled at slower speeds. They swam Ok but lacked the bubble trail. To be honest though without the kick arse bubble trail you get from a proper skirted lure ran at the right speed i figured that a squid skirt without the head looked as good in the water. I still think the best thing for fishing from a yak is either a rigged dead bait with a skirt over its head, a livey or a decent HB minnow.


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

Do you think you could maintain a high enough speed for long enough to get the lures to work properly? My top speed would be around 5-6 knots which due to my awesome physical condition I can maintain for about 4 seconds.

Not entirely relevant but this is a fantastic article about the "science" of trolling skirted lures for marlin:-

http://www.pakula.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=102&Itemid=232


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Agree that the speed is insufficient in the yak. Have been thinking about the Pakula Dojo Peche as an alternative.
Stick baits type plastics are also supposed to be a good alternative at slower speeds. Action is imparted as the yak surges with paddle strokes.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure these skirts will not 'sink' due to lack of speed. I'm certain they'll maintain position on top of or just under the surface at a medium paddle speed. And as they're fringed with tantalising rubber bits I'm confident they'll look like a squid or a frilly baitfish just waiting to be eaten.

understand that they are 'supposed' to be trolled at speed in the wash of a powerboat but I reckon I'll give them a lash anyway, just for fun. will let you know how i go.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davey you're usual 1 knot performance just wont cut it make, ditch the water wings so you can get a bit more movement from your arms and lose the flippers as your feet should be in the water anyway. A baggy shirt would be your best bet and go with the wind behind you.

Other than that you can try a propeller attached to the swivel to give it some bubbles or I think I have seen a bubble maker to attach to the front. It was a disk shaped like the cup of a popper with holes in it.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

SharkNett said:


> Have been thinking about the Pakula Dojo Peche as an alternative.


I've towed both schooners & destroyers around behind the yak for many kilometres without result. Big ones, little ones, nothin'. I've caught a few fish casting the small destroyers, but only when the fish are eating anything.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Lapse said:


> how about from an AI?
> 
> Wont have the wash, but at least the speed would be a pretty consistent 8km/hr +


Don't think there are many skirted lures that are designed to work below about 4 knots so I guess some of the slower ones may be ok. But then there are no hard rules in fishing and anything may work.
Perhaps the old rubber squid with bean sinker in the head may be worth a try? Used to catch heaps of bonnies, striped tuna and the occasional king on them.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Interesting results SBD. Specific to your target, or just general no good on yaks?

Davey, keep us posted, I'd like to hear how it goes.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

put a skirt on a rigged pillie


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

dru said:


> Interesting results SBD... or just general no good on yaks?
> 
> Davey, keep us posted, I'd like to hear how it goes.


Dunno Dru, but they haven't worked well for me (only used them on the yak though).

It was interesting to see them at MO Tackle earlier in the year, they were all 70% off, so I'm guessing they haven't been great sellers. Revealing my true colours, I bought some more anyway :? .


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

sbd said:


> Revealing my true colours, I bought some more anyway :? .


Good, I don't feel so stupid buying a couple myself for my coming Xmas trip.


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Mate to get the skirts working as they are intended to you will need to get your speed up to and maintained at about 6Knts. Its not until you get to that speed that they start to form their own little pressure wave and trap air in the face (for pushers) The bullet head versions at any less than that will also be actionless and unenticing to all but the blind, sensless and desperate fish. 
No reason you couldnt tow them behind a boogie board..... provided you had the speed covered  . I like to get mine popping at around 7-9Knts... behind the boat.

Cheers


----------

